# 40 pounds of Chicken Wings!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

So we had 40 pounds of chicken wings to make up for my wife's relatives graduation party. Here is the 22.5 Weber kettle, large BGE, XL BGE and a Weber Jumbo Joe all fitted with Vortex's just before firing them up.


-----

Here we are plugging away...


-----

22.5 kettle of wings


-----

Here is the BGE's that had to keep going for a second round to finish up the 40 pounds.


-----

Half the wings had Buffalo Wing seasoning for those who like spicy and the other half Tatonka Dust seasoning for those who prefer a milder flavor.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

look very good


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! Looking at your pictures makes me drool!


----------

